

Ask HN: If you were to write a script that could change the world - avallark

What would it do?
======
avallark
How about a script that rounds of the fractions of dollars automatically into
an account setup for funding investors in developing nations?

------
Siempre
Useless question..

~~~
avallark
pointless answer

~~~
Siempre
Answering your own question at first place.. fail!

